# Enclosed Underbelly



## RV Pilot (May 15, 2006)

After our last trip I noticed a large rip, more like extra large (2 ft x 2 ft) at the front underbelly.









It runs from the right hand side stablizer jack over about 2 feet. I'm a little worried about it and not quite sure how to repair. I called the local repair shop for Keystone products, and they are backed up for about 6 weeks due to some recall on fridges for class A's.

They suggested I call someone to come out or if I was handy, attempt it on my own. Has anyone experince with this type of repair? Can I pickup the plastic underbelly at my local home store?

I need to have it done by June 25th. Heading over to Cape Kennedy Space Center.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

I don't know if it would work in your situation but when I installed my Quickie Flush I cut a 3' x 3' square in the belly. To close it back up I used some aluminum strips that I got at Lowes, it was about 3" or 4" wide aluminum that is about 1/8" thick. I used self tapping screws to attach the belly to the strips putting screws on both sides of the cut. Just a thought.

Good luck,
Gary


----------



## justinsnow0 (Feb 5, 2007)

I am not sure what it's called but when I was going to do my own quickie flush install the parts people at holman RV showed me a patch system that they have for the underbelly. It was a large roll of the same "fabric" that was sticky on one side. You just clean up your tear, and apply this sticky fabric. I am not sure if they sell it by length or if you have to buy the whole roll but might be worth calling them. www.holmanrv.com I believe.


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

RV Pilot said:


> After our last trip I noticed a large rip, more like extra large (2 ft x 2 ft) at the front underbelly. <snip> Can I pickup the plastic underbelly at my local home store?


You are looking for corrugated plastic. There was a recent thread on how to obtain this material ... start here.

Ed


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

Fix it the way an Outback (Keystone) dealer would do- on either side of the rip- tear, poke small holes in the plastic, Then use the plastic zip ties, and the close the gap. When your done, it'll look like "stitches". You can clean up the rough edges with Duct tape! (I even found black tape at my Ace hardware!)


----------



## RV Pilot (May 15, 2006)

Thanks fellow Outbackers!









Here's what I did to solve the problem:

As mentioned by LarryTheOutback, and others, I went on a hunt for corrugated plastic and heavy duty duck tape.







I found plastic in the form of those Yard signs that you see like "Home for Sale" , "For Rent", etc.... at Lowes.

Since the "sign" is about a 1/8 thicker than the underbelly, it was thick to drill a hole along the frame and fasten with small screws.

I was able to use the bolt from the landing gear- frame thingy, to attach the corner of the plastic. I then sealed up the rest with some heavy duty Black duck tape. Looks great!

It was a plain white, blank, yard sign. I was thinking just for fun I might crawl back under there and maybe write "Campgroud Or Bust!", or "RV Pilot!" What do ya think?

Thanks again for all the help!


----------

